# Startet dieses Jahr noch ein Lehrgang in meiner Nähe ?



## jac (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier bei Euch und will mich zunächst kurz vorstellen:
Im wahren Leben höre ich auf den Namen Martin, bin 39 Lenze alt, verheiratet und habe zwei Kinderlein.

Kürzlich bin ich mit einem Kumpel, nach Jahren nochmal, angeln gewesen und hab einen Tag lang an einem Forellenweiher verbracht. Hat Spass gemacht und Lust auf mehr gebracht.
Nun würde ich natürlich auch gerne eine Fischereiprüfung machen um dem Spass regelkonform nach zu gehen.
Leider mußte ich feststellen das ich genau vier Wochen zu spät bin und sämtliche Vorbereitungskurs die ich finden konnte bereits im September begonnen haben und die nächsten erst wieder im Frühjahr stattfinden.

Nun meine Frage an Euch: weis jemand von Euch eine Möglichkeit wie ich in diesem Jahr noch zu einer Teilnahme an einem Kurs kommen könnte?
Idealerweise irgendwo im Raum Cochem/Mayen/Koblenz/Neuwied  damit die Fahrerei nicht überhand nimmt? 
Vieleicht gibt es ja noch irgendwo ein Teilnehmerplätzchen wo ich noch mitmachen könnte.

Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## Borg (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Startet dieses Jahr noch ein Lehrgang in meiner Nähe ?*

Mmh, der von Dir genannte Raum ist schon Rheinland-Pfalz, oder? Braucht man da überhaupt nen Kurs (bei uns in NRW nicht, daher die Frage)? Wenn nicht, lernste selber und machst die Prüfung ohne Kurs, wenn ja, frag doch mal bei einem Angelgeschäft in Deiner Nähe nach, ob da noch was geht. Bei uns sind die Prüfungen Anfang November und da wäre jetzt ein Kurs recht knapp. Wobei es bei uns auch Crashkurse gibt, die nur ein Wochende dauern und kurz vor der Prüfung stattfinden. Vielleicht fragst Du mal bei der für Dich zuständigen Unteren Fischereibehörde nach, ob die Dir helfen können.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## jac (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Startet dieses Jahr noch ein Lehrgang in meiner Nähe ?*

Guten Morgen Borg,

vielen Dank für Deine Tips.
Das habe ich leider auch schon gehört das die Prüfungen im November stattfinden. Ich bin da leider etwas spät dran.
Die Möglichkeit das ganze in Eigenregie zu machen halte ich eigendlich nicht für so gut weil ich ehrlich gesagt (noch) keine Ahnung vom Fischen habe und mir schon erhoffe in einem solchen Lehrgang die Grundsätzlichkeiten zu erlernen. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob diese Möglichkeit hier in Rhld-Pfalz gegeben ist.
Ich habe bei Bode schonmal angefragt ob hier in unserer Gegend noch etwas stattfindet, aber leider keine positive Antwort bekommen. Die Nummer von der Fischerei-Behörde such ich mir gleich mal raus und frage dort mal an.

Aber ich schätze ich muß meinen Tatendrang bremsen und bis zum Frühjahr warten. Dann sind wohl wieder einige Möglichkeiten in direkter Nähe gegeben.

Danke nochmal!

Es grüßt
Martin


----------



## Borg (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Startet dieses Jahr noch ein Lehrgang in meiner Nähe ?*

Hallo Jac,

ich habe die Fischerprüfung auch ohne Kurs gemacht und habe mich vorher verrückt gemacht, ob das der wahre Weg ist. Nach der Prüfung, wo ich mit Leuten geredet habe, die einen Kurs gemacht hatten, hätte ich mich schwarz geärgert, wenn ich einen Kurs besucht hätte. Mit ein wenig Selbstdisziplin, dem Internet und diesem Board hier, ist die Prüfung eigentlich kein grosses Ding. Gerade im Netz gibt es super Lernhilfen.

Aber erkundige Dich erstmal, ob bei Euch ein Kurs Pflicht ist. Wenn ja, kommste eben nicht drum rum einen zu machen. Bei uns wird so ein Crashkurs beispielsweise vom Rheinischen Fischereiverband (oder so ähnlich gemacht). Daher erkundige Dich einfach mal ob es bei Euch einen ähnlichen Verband gibt.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## jac (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Startet dieses Jahr noch ein Lehrgang in meiner Nähe ?*

Vielen Dank für die Tips.
Ich suche derzeit mal weiter nach den Möglichkeiten die sich mir bieten.


Es grüßt
Martin


----------

